# Help needed Fracino Little Gem autofill issues



## stuarthonda1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys first post so please go easy on me. I have recently acquired a Fracino little gem as a bit of a restoration project. It's very old and is in need of a lot of cleaning, however before I start on it I would like to see it working. The problem is that from completely drained, when you turn it on the pump fires as it should to start filling the boiler yellow light on, and as it should when the level in the eye glass reaches centre the pump stops and red light comes on(tank empty) following the instructions I then fill the tank back up then turn the power off for 5 seconds then back on. Which should then set the machine to start up. However when I switch it back on all I get is the red light on (tank empty) . The machine doesn't heat up or do anything else. Any advice will be awesome.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is a level sensor in the water tank. Maybe that is acting up. If it can't sense water with that the machine stops working. Mine's an auto but would assume all do the same thing.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone been inside the machine tinkering?

Disconnect the level probe briefly, does the red light go out and the pump start running?


----------



## stuarthonda1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys thank you so much for your replies. Yes if I disconnect the level probe the pump fires up and will fill the boiler. Does this mean a faulty level probe. Thanks again Stu


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

stuarthonda1 said:


> Hi guys thank you so much for your replies. Yes if I disconnect the level probe the pump fires up and will fill the boiler. Does this mean a faulty level probe. Thanks again Stu


 I don't know what it is yet, what about the red light I asked about?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Amber is filling and red is heating i believe.

Disconnecting the level probe proves that that half of it is working.

If its just red - check for voltage at the element and work backwards to pressure switch then the high temp stat (if there is one depending on age)

Personally i would remove the level probe anyway and clean from scale. Pushing the probe all the way in doesn't always give the right level so you may need to lift until it gets to the correct height.

Hope this helps


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

@NewboyUK. I'm being really thick here. I have removed top and sides. Where is the level probe situated? On the bottom of the tank there is a plastic water tube and also one at the top. Are there sensors somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------

